# Rapper beats world record



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

this guy has too much time on his hands:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit, and my face was right up by the screen!:googly:

He was definitely a fast rapper


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Dammit, and my face was right up by the screen!:googly:
> 
> He was definitely a fast rapper


ha ha, how does he do it so fast?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I will be sending him all my Christmas presents to (w)rap. He's amazing!


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just another reason to hate rap!!!!



























You suck Creep! I hate you now!


----------

